
Sirius XM Prepares Bankruptcy Filing - transburgh
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/technology/companies/11radio.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
transburgh
Do you think the $500 million Howard Stern contract was worth it?

~~~
josefresco
At the time it made perfect sense, however given the current climate it no
longer does. His contract is up in 2 years, where I assume he'll transition to
a part-time afternoon show, which will leave the lucrative morning drive spot
open for a newcomer (or will still be dominated by Stern replays)

